# Colloidal Silver



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone using? Or stockpiling?

I'm reading mixed reviews.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I trust the mayo clinic

Colloidal silver: Is it safe or effective? - Mayo Clinic


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have it, been using it for years... Where do you think the term "born with a silver spoon in their mouth" came from? Well-to-do parents before there were antibiotics used to let kids put a silver spoon in their mouths to ward off infections. Farmers milk cows into silver buckets to prevent bacteria growth in the raw milk. Silver is antimicrobial and is no different than having silver fillings.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I have it, been using it for years... Where do you think the term "born with a silver spoon in their mouth" came from? Well-to-do parents before there were antibiotics used to let kids put a silver spoon in their mouths to ward off infections. Farmers milk cows into silver buckets to prevent bacteria growth in the raw milk. Silver is antimicrobial and is no different than having silver fillings.


Fillings, buckets, spoons, etc..are not the same as taking Colloidal Silver...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I have it, been using it for years... .


Well thats good enough for me... I think we can close this thread right now and call this question closed!!!!

>While the modern age of antibiotics began in 1928 with the discovery of penicillin, the new findings suggest that people knew how to fight infections much earlier than that -- even if they didn't actually know what bacteria were.<<


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well thats good enough for me... I think we can close this thread right now and call this question closed!!!!
> 
> >While the modern age of antibiotics began in 1928 with the discovery of penicillin, the new findings suggest that people knew how to fight infections much earlier than that -- even if they didn't actually know what bacteria were.<<


Calm down--you referring to Mayo Clinic shows you know nothing about it

People have been using it for 1000's of yrs


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I make it and use it.
I recently did an experiment with milk. I put colloidal silver that I made into one glass and none in another glass of milk. I meant to take pictures day by day but forgot. I can report, however, that after several days the silver treated milk was much better looking than the non-treated milk. It was still spoiled and I wouldn't drink it but it lasted longer. A few more days and heavy mold developed over the top of the non-treated milk but never did on the silver treated.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Also, we've used it on minor cuts and it seems to speed up healing considerably. My 97 year old grandmother recently had some skin cancer removed from her cheek. She mostly healed up well but one area just wouldn't seem to heal after a couple weeks. Three days of topical colloidal silver treatment did the trick.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> I make it and use it.
> I recently did an experiment with milk. I put colloidal silver that I made into one glass and none in another glass of milk. I meant to take pictures day by day but forgot. I can report, however, that after several days the silver treated milk was much better looking than the non-treated milk. It was still spoiled and I wouldn't drink it but it lasted longer. A few more days and heavy mold developed over the top of the non-treated milk but never did on the silver treated.


How are you making it?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Let me see if this works. It's been ages since I've linked a post.
It's basically two .9999 silver rods, some wire, alligator clips, 3 9v batteries, a mason jar and an aquarium pump.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...lk/264-what-your-prep-day-332.html#post220201


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dude it shouldn't be that yellow at 20ppm. My silverbiotics is 20ppm and is crystal clear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My herbalist explained it to me when I boughf my last gallon. All I remember is it had better be clear.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There was another thread on here where they were howling it down and booing it and any "crazy" who said "why don't you learn for your self" - 
But yes, make it with a dc converter but used the 3 9volt setup lots. We've used it in pink eye, ringworm - lots
The biggest thing is make sure you are using pure silver .999 and 27-32 volts. 
Water it wayyy down for use on plants to fight mold/fungi, they don't like it strong


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Found some info...

Part 1
Colloidal Silver in Emergency Preparedness - The Prepper Journal

Part 2
Colloidal Silver in Emergency Preparedness - pt. 2 - The Prepper Journal


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the jury is still out on it. I do remember reading an article that referenced a study where they used it with antibiotics and without, when used with antibiotics the effectiveness of the treatment was much better than silver or antibiotics alone. The silver alone was not very effective.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Denton said:


> My herbalist explained it to me when I boughf my last gallon. All I remember is it had better be clear.





rjd25 said:


> Dude it shouldn't be that yellow at 20ppm. My silverbiotics is 20ppm and is crystal clear.


It's not actually as dark as the pic's appear.
I've been reading everything I can find on it and opinions are all over the place. Some say it should be clear, some say it should be yellow or amber. Some say the yellow is caused by an agglomeration of the silver, some say it's a higher ppm that causes it.
Some say there is a conversion multiplier that you need to use with the TDS meter to determine the actual silver ppm. I've found reference to multipliers varying from .5 (from the manufacturer, but the guy wasn't sure) to 1.5 to 2.5.

Some say that what is made by this method is actually ionic silver not colloidal silver and therefore useless.
However, some of the more modern studies showing very positive results were done by a Dr. Becker, and he used this very method to make the silver for his studies. 
I've yet to find a definitive source of information. In the meantime, I've seen positive effects with this so I will keep experimenting. 
What's better, 9 mm or .45?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> What's better, 9 mm or .45?


one of each with 1000 rounds to compliment them?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

The little article Maine-Marine references states that "silver has no known purpose" within the body. I can tell you from personal experience that this is absolute crap. A few years ago I sustained a serious gash across my upper torso that penetrated through the skin, the subcutaneous fat and muscle, and down to my ribcage. I quite literally had a gaping 9 inch hole in my chest. It took nearly 300 stitches to close the wound at a local hospital. 

A few hours later I spiked a fever of 105, and the area around the wound became hot to the touch. I went back to the emergency room and the ER doc sliced through the stitches he had painstakingly done the night before in order to let bacteria infected fluid drain from the wound cavity. The next day I was sent to a wound clinic where I was hooked up to a wound-vac that I had to carry around like a fanny pack for the next month and a half. I had to return to the wound clinic three times a week in order for them to change out my wound-vac dressing and clean the wound. Each time they did, they placed small strips of silver leaf directly into my wound cavity to prevent microbial growth.

That article is absolute crap. I'm not convinced colloidal silver does everything that silver buffs claim it can do, but, the anti-bacterial effects of silver have been well known to science and the medical community for hundreds of years. It is used in mainstream, conventional medicine all the time. It is absolutely reasonable to believe that having small but therapeutic levels of colloidal silver in your bloodstream can help to inhibit microbial infection.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankly I thought that whole idea was bs, but started reading up on it and have changed my mind. I will check into it further. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the great info guys.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

For me it's another tool in my kit. I have other ways to fight infection but I believe colloidal silver works. I know tons of people who have been using it for years with no ill effect and many reported benefits. 

Wouldn't it just suck to spend all this time learning and preparing only to die from a simple cut on your finger? I'll take all the options I can to hopefully prevent that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have used it for years - IS NOT PROOF
MY Grandmothers scar healed FASTER - NOT PROOF

there is no way to KNOW - those things happened because of the SILVER

AND the term microbial or microbe really vague - 
Microbe and germ are nonspecific terms that can mean different things to different people. 
Microbe just means something microscopic, but is usually used as almost synonymous with germ. 
Germ is a term usually restricted to any 
disease-causing agent, e.g. bacterium, protozoan or virus. 

I am sure that there are people that will Swear you can catch more fish with your Willie hanging out..and there are others that will try it!

SHOW ME ONE just ONE peer reviewed medical article..... JUST ONE thats all I ask..... and I will shut up


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Peer reviewed" fools non professionals into getting volunteer sterilized. It's the "all dismissing/all approving" by word of the industry.
Hpv vaccine was "peer approved" and is still doing more damage than any other. "Peer reviewed" means "skewed" and pros have to ferret through it on their own. People should get used to the same thing. Soon, "peer reviewed" will sterilize another 60,000 or so of its faithful and I guess it's difficult to argue continuously against that. But get used to counting on tour own resources because when the leaders go rogue, it's not such good advice and medicine has been rogue awhile.
After all, 1,000's of radiated sailors have just now, years later, began to break through "peer consensus!" Which said they had folate deficiency or some other garbage.
Nobody's knocking big brother for those who want to use that resource, just saying it would not be one grandparents would have so quickly trusted.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have used it for years - IS NOT PROOF
> MY Grandmothers scar healed FASTER - NOT PROOF
> 
> there is no way to KNOW - those things happened because of the SILVER
> ...


If you want proof, set up your own experiment and test it out.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> Where do you think the term "born with a silver spoon in their mouth" came from? Well-to-do parents before there were antibiotics used to let kids put a silver spoon in their mouths to ward off infections.


Wow, no.

Before the place setting became popular around 1700, people brought their own spoons to the table, carrying them in the same way that people today carry wallet and keys. In pre-modern times, ownership of a silver spoon was an indication of social class, denoting membership in the land-owning classes.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine, they've been killing werewolves with silver bullets for centuries. If that's not enough proof that silver wards of evil, I don't know what is.

You go on and listen to the numerous studies by "medical professionals" who "became aware" of it's "dangers" after people has been "permanently" turned blue, and stay away from this treasure! That's just more for us, right guys?! 

One day you'll wake up and realize those "doctors" were just trying to scare people off so they can have the magical cure for themselves. 

I think it's a conspiracy by the pharmaceutical companies who don't want to make a gazillion dollars by bottling up this magical cure and selling it to people. The money's not in the cure, right guys?

Between you and me, I've been injecting myself with small doses of lead and I really think I'm on to something here.

I'll keep you posted on my progress


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Wow, no.
> 
> Before the place setting became popular around 1700, people brought their own spoons to the table, carrying them in the same way that people today carry wallet and keys. In pre-modern times, ownership of a silver spoon was an indication of social class, denoting membership in the land-owning classes.


Wikipedia is great

I Always assumed it was a term of inherited wealth...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The same place the term "blue blood" comes from. They did not eat off of the purest silver and after years of it enough aggregated impurities literally made their blood bluer. And their blood line more secure...people died of diarrhea, dental infections and simple cuts in that time.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have used it for years - IS NOT PROOF
> MY Grandmothers scar healed FASTER - NOT PROOF
> 
> there is no way to KNOW - those things happened because of the SILVER
> ...


Is scientific American good enough for you?

Silver Makes Antibiotics Thousands of Times More Effective - Scientific American

Silver has been shown to increase the effectiveness of antibiotics by up to 1,000 times.

A study conducted in 2006, at Brigham Young university (the gentleman who did the research is a neighbor and friend) concluded that:

"Silver-Water-Dispersion™ (colloidal silver) solution has been shown as an effective antibiotic against many Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) and multiple drug-resistant (MDR) strains (Escherichia coli, Pseudomonas aeruginosa). As high level acquired resistance to conventional antibiotics is frequent, it seems reasonable to use combination therapy in order to achieve bactericidal synergism. Active silver solutions have shown marked activity against proven bacterial-resistant strains. Hence, a range of antibiotics were tested with Silver-Water Dispersion™ solution to determine antagonism, additive and synergistic effects against a panel of microbial strains&#8230; It is clear that the combination will allow a more complete clearing of the pathological organism."

If you're interested, the full article can be found in the journal of Current Science, Vol. 91, No. 7, October 10, 2006.

The results of this study were duplicated by many other independent studies. Teams in the Czech Republic, Taiwan, Japan and Iran all observed the same anti-bacterial characteristics of silver.

The Czech and Taiwanese studies show that silver by itself kills MRSA and Pseudomonas aeruginosa. Those studies were published in The Journal of Physical Chemistry B in August 2006, and the journal Colloids Surface B Biointerfaces in October 2007, respectively.

If you're interested (I doubt you are...you appear to be certain of your position), here's brief synopsis of some of these studies.

Why aren't we seeing more clinical studies on 'ionic' Micro-Particle (.0008 microns) Colloidal Silver Water in the United States?

Asking the American medical establishment to admit that a homeopathic treatment that people can easily make themselves is effective against a wide range of microbes is like asking a mob boss to admit that the people really don't need his expensive "protection". Big pharma will do everything in its power to convince people that using silver is both dangerous and ineffective. You appear to be very eager to parrot their platitudes.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

oddapple said:


> The same place the term "blue blood" comes from. They did not eat off of the purest silver and after years of it enough aggregated impurities literally made their blood bluer. And their blood line more secure...people died of diarrhea, dental infections and simple cuts in that time.


The idiom originates from ancient and medieval societies of Europe and distinguishes an upper class (whose superficial veins appeared blue through their untanned skin) from a working class of the time.

here: Nobility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> If you want proof, set up your own experiment and test it out.


Should I do a double blind experiment or just offer myself a placebo.... DO you want me to cut both arms and use silver on one and not on the other??? You tell me how I can do it,


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Is scientific American good enough for you?
> 
> Silver Makes Antibiotics Thousands of Times More Effective - Scientific American


Did you READ the article???

Vance Fowler, an infectious-disease physician at Duke University in Durham, North Carolina, says the work is "really cool" but sounds a note of caution about the potential toxicity of silver. "It has had a checkered past," he says.

..... "The problem was that the silver was also *toxic to heart tissue*." As a result the valves often leaked.

*Before adding silver to antibiotics, "we'll have to address the toxicity very carefully"*, says Fowler. Ingesting too much silver can also cause argyria...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Posted two articles on Silver


Thanks for posting them..Seriously...I am sure it took you some time to find them and they were fairly balanced..

the first I read twice and it does show that there is some benefit to silver...BUT it needs to be further studied because it has some bad side effects if taken in wrong doses. *>>>Did you see that, I soften my stance on silver as a medicine<<<*

The second article was interesting but more of a bad mouthing of big pharma..

I am not a fan of large drug companies..but they do have some good products... I am not convinced they are the devil some folks think they are


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Did you READ the article???
> 
> Vance Fowler, an infectious-disease physician at Duke University in Durham, North Carolina, says the work is "really cool" but sounds a note of caution about the potential toxicity of silver. "It has had a checkered past," he says.
> 
> ...


Every drug you have ever taken has potential side-effects (many common over-the-counter drugs are very toxic to humans...acetaminophen is known to cause serious kidney damage...Naproxen is known to cause heart attack and stroke...this doesn't stop people from using them for their beneficial affects). Conventional antibiotics are not without serious, potentially deadly side effects of the their own. Like every potentially beneficial substance known to man, silver should be used with great care and restraint. Low concentrations of silver have been demonstrated to have incredible antibiotic properties within the human body.

Silver is one more thing that preppers should have in their bag of tricks. I understand if you don't feel comfortable ingesting it under normal circumstances (I don't plan on ever consuming colloidal silver unless I have to), but, I would advise keeping an open mind about it. Especially with regards to topical application. An anti-bacterial salve containing colloidal silver could absolutely save your life post-SHTF. Silver allowed my own incredibly nasty wound to heal without the use of conventional antibiotics. It works.


----------



## onlinesafetydepot (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe it's been exposed to sunlight if it has turned yellow? 

I've heard that you have to keep it opaque in order to keep silver working as it should.


----------



## onlinesafetydepot (Nov 11, 2016)

Here is my experience that has me sold on silver.

I contracted MRSA on my neck while helping my son with a MRSA infection he had. I went to two different doctors, and was prescribed two different antibiotics. I used them aggressively, and neither of them worked effectively to get rid of the infection.

As soon as I started using silver, both topical and the liquid form, the infection started to go away until it eventually receded.

The stuff I used is made in American Fork, Utah.

Now I wouldn't go without having silver in my home, and I highly recommend having a year's supply of it if possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

onlinesafetydepot said:


> Here is my experience that has me sold on silver.
> 
> I contracted MRSA on my neck while helping my son with a MRSA infection he had. I went to two different doctors, and was prescribed two different antibiotics. I used them aggressively, and neither of them worked effectively to get rid of the infection.
> 
> ...


Deleted ..... poor form by A Watchman


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been using a colloidal silver nasal spray whenever I feel sick or am sick. I used to put the liquid in drinks also, but broke the bottle 

Does it help? Well, it's hard to say - I have no real evidence that it makes me better any quicker...do I still use it? Yup, even today - literally today - as I've had flu like symptoms for over a week. I won't get a flu shot.

Sorry, no proof from me, but...I've continue to use it.

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes the silver spoon saying is incorrect it is about social class but the term blue blood does have to do with silver - the side effect for overdosing on cold silver is a blue tint to the skin back in the day the upper class ate with silver utensils and silver plates they also put a few silver coins in the milk to make it last longer.
now here is my take from what I understand colloidal silver suffocates bacteria the good and the bad like the ones in you gut that help with digestion and immune stuff so once you start on it you need continue taking it for a while cause when you stop your kind of wide open for a few days - bacterial infections can not become immune to silver do to what I said it suffocates them so yes it can work as a antibiotic it fight infections.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an old prepper cospiracy theorist buddy who lives down in Florididdy. He swears that stuff can cure anything. Then my cousin up in Maine makes some kinda medicinal hemp elixir which was used to cure himself of terminal prostate cancer. I thinking if some dread disease hits..the hemp oil would be more fun than the silver stuff..and would not have to worry about a change in skin color. Assuming they are both equally efficacious of course.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I have an old prepper cospiracy theorist buddy who lives down in Florididdy. He swears that stuff can cure anything. Then my cousin up in Maine makes some kinda medicinal hemp elixir which was used to cure himself of terminal prostate cancer. I thinking if some dread disease hits..the hemp oil would be more fun than the silver stuff..and would not have to worry about a change in skin color. Assuming they are both equally efficacious of course.


I've smoked both ..... trust me, stick with the hemp.


----------

